# Anfängerfrage zu emerge

## nordlicht

Hallo

ich bin relativ neu bei Gentoo. nachdem ich Jahrelang mit Archlinux gearbeitet hatte und mir ein paar Dinge dort auf den Keks gingen bin ich zu Gentoo geechselt, für meinen Desktop.

Für Server halte ich noch immer Debian für das perfekte System.

Genug der Vorstellung.

Meine Frage:

Was muß ich machen um mein System aktuell zu halten?

Wenn ich einen emerge -pD mache bekomme ich folgendes:

```

loki64 src # emerge -pD world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libpcre-7.3 [6.6] USE="unicode%*" 

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/glibmm-2.12.10 [2.12.8] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-misc/xkeyboard-config-0.9 [0.8-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/libusb-0.1.12-r1 [0.1.12] 

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1 [1.3.0.0] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.8e-r3 [0.9.8e-r2] 

[ebuild     U ] sys-libs/cracklib-2.8.10 [2.8.9-r1] 

[ebuild     U ] dev-cpp/gtkmm-2.10.10 [2.10.9] 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.2.1 [2.1.0] 

```

Wenn ich emerge -p gnome mache bekomme ich

```

loki64 src # emerge -p gnome

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-2.18.3 [2.18.2] 

[ebuild     U ] mail-client/evolution-2.10.3 [2.10.2] 

[ebuild  N    ] gnome-base/gnome-2.18.3  USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap -accessibility -mono" 

```

Warum werden die zwei Pakte nicht von World mit aktualisiert?

Warum kommt gnome dazu wo ich doch schon lange gnome auf dem System habe.

Heißt das das ich um alles aktuell zu halten alles von Hand machen muß? 

Irgendwie erscheint mir Portage viel komplizierter als pacman.....

Ich muß wohl noch viel lernen.

schon mal Danke

Gruss

Christian

----------

## franzf

Ich mach nach einem Sync immer 

```
emerge -uDNavt world
```

das updatet (-u) alle in world befindlichen Pakete, auch deren Abhängigkeiten (-D). Auch baut es Pakete neu, deren USE-Flags sich geändert haben (-N). Das -a zeigt mir die Liste der Pakete und frägt nach ob ich das so bauen will. Mit -v erhalte ich mehr Infos (USE-Flags etc.) und das -t zeigt alles nach Abhängigkeiten in einem schönen Baum an  :Wink: 

Ich denke das was du bei dir in deinem update-Befehl noch brauchst ist das -u.

Grüße

Franz

----------

## tuxianer

Morgen und herzlich Willkommen im Forum und der Gentoo Gemeinde.

Zunächst um das System aktuell zuhalten:

Ich mache immer ein

```
emerge -uDp world
```

damit sehe ich was er genau neu haben will und dann 

```
emerge -uD world
```

 dann fängt er an.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild     U ] www-client/epiphany-2.18.3 [2.18.2]
> ...

 

Das liegt daran, das du mit -p nur die Pakete sehen wolltest die von Gnome abhängig sind. Da du aber diese Pakete schon installiert hast zeigt er dir normalerweise nur gnome-base/gnome an. Da aber zwei Komponenten von gnome aktualisiert werden sollen kommen mit hinzu. Du siehst die Buchstaben vor den Paketen auszug aus man emerge:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>        --pretend (-p)
> 
>               Instead of actually performing the merge,  simply  display  what
> ...

 

Also er installiert gnome neu weil du ihn mit emerge -p gnome als nächstes dazu auffordern würdest.

Was meinst du mit  *Quote:*   

> Heißt das das ich um alles aktuell zu halten alles von Hand machen muß? 

 

Ach noch was und ganz wichtig !!!!!

Schreib so was NIEMALS  *Quote:*   

> Irgendwie erscheint mir Portage viel komplizierter als pacman..... 

 

Das ruft zum einen die pacman Gegner in den Thread und das Thema geht wo anders hin und zu anderen kommen dann die Paludis Alternativen, die dich sofort von Paludis überzeugen. Also bei sowas einfach nur denken und mal nix sagen.

MfG

----------

## sprittwicht

Wie hast du Gnome denn das erste Mal installiert?

Ich benutze kein Gnome, aber gnome-base/gnome bezeichnet sich als "Meta package for the GNOME desktop", d.h. es installiert selbst nichts wichtiges, schmeißt aber alle Gnome-relevanten Pakete als Abhängigkeiten ein.

Kann's sein dass du diese Abhängigkeiten damals "von Hand" installiert hast? Oder eben nur einige Gnome-Programme, die wiederum wesentliche Gnome-Pakete als Abhängigkeit drin hatten, so dass am Ende tatsächlich ein funktionsfähiger Gnome-Desktop bei rausgekommen ist?

----------

## manuels

 *tuxianer wrote:*   

> Zunächst um das System aktuell zuhalten:
> 
> Ich mache immer ein
> 
> ```
> ...

 

li'le bit offtopic: Tuxianer: schau dir mal die Option -a an.

----------

## nordlicht

Schon mal danke für die Antworten aber die eigendliche Frage, warum bei "emerge world" epiphany und evolution nicht mit aktualisiert wurden ist mir noch nicht klar.

gruss

Christian

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Weil bei emerge world eben nur das ganze System neu kompiliert und eben nicht aktualisiert wird.

emerge -avuDN world aktualisiert und kompiliert das System neu.

----------

## Gibheer

falsch, emerge world kompiliert alle Pakete im world-file neu, emerge system nur die systemkomponenten und emerge -D world kompiliert world und alle Abhaengigkeiten neu.

----------

## nordlicht

@Gibheer

das kann aber auch nicht sein, denn ich habe mehr als nur die paar im world file

```

loki64 src # emerge -p world

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating world dependencies... done!

[ebuild     U ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r1 [1.3.0.0] 

[ebuild     U ] net-im/pidgin-2.2.1 [2.1.0] 

```

@sprittwicht

mit emerge gnome

@tuxianer

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Das liegt daran, das du mit -p nur die Pakete sehen wolltest die von Gnome abhängig sind. Da du aber diese Pakete schon installiert hast zeigt er dir normalerweise nur gnome-base/gnome an. Da aber zwei Komponenten von gnome aktualisiert werden sollen kommen mit hinzu. Du siehst die Buchstaben vor den Paketen auszug aus man emerge: 
> 
> 

 

aber warum erscheinen die nicht bei emerge world? In world sind epiphiani und evolution auf jeden fall enthalten.

----------

## Gibheer

bei deinem emerge -p world gibt es ja auch nur zwei neue versionen, weshalb der rest nicht mitgebaut werden muss. Wenn du alles neubauen willst, was im worldfile ist, musst du emerge -e world nehmen. Siehe man emerge

----------

## nordlicht

was ich nicht verstehe  ist dass,

```

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild U ] www-client/epiphany-2.18.3 [2.18.2]

[ebuild U ] mail-client/evolution-2.10.3 [2.10.2]

[ebuild N ] gnome-base/gnome-2.18.3 USE="cdr cups dvdr ldap -accessibility -mono" 

```

die beiden ja auch neue Versionen haben, aber bei world nicht auftauchen.

----------

## sprittwicht

Beim world-Update tauchen nur Pakete auf, die in /var/lib/portage/world aufgelistet sind, und eventuelle Abhängigkeiten. Wie hast du denn Epiphany und Evolution installiert?

Mach mal:

```
grep epiphany /var/lib/portage/world

grep evolution /var/lib/portage/world
```

Da sie beim world-Update nicht auftauchen, sollte grep auch nichts zurückgeben.

Beim "emerge gnome" tauchen sie auf, weil sie direkte Abhängigkeiten des gnome-Ebuilds sind, welches bei dir aber noch nicht installiert ist (das "N" vor der gnome-Zeile). Würdest du jetzt "emerge gnome" machen, würde "gnome-base/gnome" in /var/lib/portage/world eingetragen. Beim nächsten world-Update würde dann auch gnome aktualisiert, und in diesem Fall würden dann auch Epiphany und Evolution in der "emerge -p world"-Liste auftauchen, sofern das neue gnome unbedingt aktuellere Versionen voraussetzt.

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

 *Gibheer wrote:*   

> falsch, emerge world kompiliert alle Pakete im world-file neu, emerge system nur die systemkomponenten und emerge -D world kompiliert world und alle Abhaengigkeiten neu.

 

Wenn 

```
emerge world
```

 nur die Pakete im world file neu kompiliert, dann ist dies aber sehr wenig.

```
Emerge -e world
```

 kompiliert das ganze installierte System neu.

Emerge -avuDN world ist schon der richtige Befehl, um das ganze installierte System zu aktualisieren.

Wenn natürlich Pakete noch nicht installiert sind, dann können diese auch nicht aktualisiert werden.Last edited by Keruskerfuerst on Fri Oct 05, 2007 8:55 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## cHeFr0cKaH

Hi,

ich hab den Thread grad nur mehr oder weniger überflogen. Aber mach doch mal nach 

```
emerge --sync
```

 ein 

```
eupdatedb
```

 und starte dann erst dein Worldupdate.

So mache ich es immer und es klappt seit 1 1/2 Jahren ohne Probleme  :Smile: 

mfg

cHeFr0cKaH

bye!

----------

## nordlicht

Danke!

@sprittwicht

jetzt hab ich es gerafft.

Die beiden Pakete waren tatsächlich nicht in world.

Warum weß ich aber nicht.

Ich hab die jetzt einfach händisch dort eingetragen

gruss

Christian

----------

## ChrisJumper

 *nordlicht wrote:*   

> Danke!
> 
> @sprittwicht
> 
> jetzt hab ich es gerafft.
> ...

 

Hi nordlicht,

kannst ja mal /var/log/emerge.log nach Erleuchtung Suchen warum das bei dir so war. Jedenfalls kann man auch Programme mit dem Argument --oneshot oder -1 so emergen das sie keinen Eintrag ins Worldfile bekommen.

Mfg Chris

Edit: Für Sicherheitsupdate solltest du allerdings gentoolkit (wegen glsa-check) installieren und einen Blick auf diese Seite werfen.

----------

